# Millers ferry bonus



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Up here visiting my grand parents, and snuck out for a bit to catch some fish this morning. A few bass, but this dude jumped out from behind some hyacinths and grabbed my toad.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Choot him!

No, maybe not. Probably Try'n's pet.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang ! One of them there, frog eating lizards.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

good eats.
don't tell anybody, though.
there're on the official "do not kill" list.

jack


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

They are good eats, but not this one. He cut my line right before I did, then sat there giving me the stink eye.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

He does look like one of my "ex" pets. My catfish stringer stealer has mysteriously disappeared! 
Blake - I've noticed that no one between the ages of 17 and 30 can leave one of them things alone so tell the truth now! It didn't just jump out - You were messin with it!!


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Kevin, I've had enough of them wreck topwaters, I'm past that point lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Also, if you're down around Sand Island it may have been your pet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Lol ! I was going to say don't admit to nothing ! Even if it was a hey y'all watch this moment . Sometimes we just have to poke the hornets nest and piss on the electric fence. Lol


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Blake R. said:


> Also, if you're down around Sand Island it may have been your pet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm about 20 miles upstream but the same lake. Pretty sure my pet left during gator season. 
I watched a 5'er last weekend in the river. He was about 3' from the bank eyeing a small herd of cows that had come down for a drink. Looked like a national geographic moment but he was wayyyyy to small for even a calf!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dem gators love buzz baits too!!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

A friend of mine was showing some guys on the Tallapoosa how to tote one about that size. If I'm not mistaken, he held the gator by the armpits and tucked the body under his arm. (I wasn't there) All went well until he slipped in the mud going up the riverbank, let go with one hand to catch himself, and the gator grabbed his right forearm and death rolled. Basically filleted his forearm.

Same guy has been bitten by two moccasins and a rattlesnake.

Fun guy to hang with.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Your friend isn't a real smart guy, is he?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Jason said:


> Dem gators love buzz baits too!!!


Yessir a buzzbait across their nose will get em every time


----------

